# Im Winter Eisfrei



## uwe jur. (15. Aug. 2011)

Hi,
auch wenn der Winter noch nicht angekommen ist, überlege ich jetzt schon wie ich im Winter mein Teich Eisfrei halte. hier im Forum habe ich nichts genaues gefunden bzw. übersehen. 

Was ist mittlerweile die beste und kostengünstigste Möglichkeit?

Ich stelle mir auch gerade die Frage, wie lange man die Pumpe laufen lassen kann, ohne Gefahr durch Frost zu bekommen?


----------



## BVB1610 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hi Uwe,
ich habe von Oase den Eisfreihalter ist sehr gut braucht nur 5W/Std.
Also ich baue anfang November meinen Filter ab.

Gruß 

Timo


----------



## ONYX (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Also ich lege im Winter immer Styrodurplatten auf die Wasseroberfläche. Dadurch entsteht keine Eisschicht, auch bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen. Meine Pumpe+Filter werde ich vor dem ersten Frost abschalten, sauber machen und drinnen lagern und im nächsten Frühjahr wieder auspacken und anschalten.

Am besten guckst du dir diesen Thread mal durch:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29473

LG ONYX


----------



## Frankia (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Uwe

wie sieht es aus mit dem Bau einer Abdeckung aus Styrodur und oder Doppelstegplatten..........

"Sommer-" und Winterbilder.................


----------



## uwe jur. (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten

@Lanz-Bulldog@
sind das alles Styropor platten auf den Bildern? Sieht ja cool aus


Ich hab auch schon daran gedacht eine Syr. Platte mit einer Schnur und einem Stein zu sichern und einfach an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen zu lassen!

 Die Sache mit dem Oase den Eisfreihalter ist auch sehr Interessant, bei 5Watt ist das auch günstig!


----------



## Frankia (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Uwe, 

ja alles BASF Styrodur 3035...........................

und auf Bild 2 links unter dem kleinen Schwimm-Rahmen liegt 1 Ausströmer und das Wasser ist absolut eisfrei.........


----------



## Nori (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Der Eisfreihalter muss nicht unbedingt von Oase sein - den gibts auch von anderen Anbietern.
Wenn man sich dann einen kleinen Kolbenkompressor dazukauft kann man eine Ausströmerplatte (an einer anderen Stelle) und eine Kugel innerhalb des Eisfreihalters damit betreiben.
Vorteil gegenüber dem 5Watt Spielzeug von Oase: Man kann den Kompressor auch das ganze Jahr zum Belüften der Bioabteilung hernehmen - ein kleiner Kolbenkompressor benötigt auch gerade mal 15 Watt/Std.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Jan42 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo @all , 

ich lasse meine Pumpe ganzjährig laufen . Das einzige was ich zum Winter hin mache ist , das ich meinen Filter aus dem Kreislauf nehmen muß und der Schlauch von der Pumpe wird oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche so platziert das ein "Bachlauf " entsteht der bei Frost so aussieht :


----------



## Jan42 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

... auf den Bildern kann man sehr gut erkennen , wie das Eis weiter " wächst " aber das Wasser trotzdem ohne Behinderung weiter in den Teich läuft - meine Koi leben alle noch und sich bildende Faulgase entweichen sofort 


mfg Jan


----------



## BVB1610 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Servus  Uwe,

Das von Oase ist kein Spielzeug!!
ich habe in schon seit 2.Winter im Einsatz.
Ablsolut Super 
Besser wie die Heitzer 100-600 Watt

Gruß  

Timo


----------



## Plätscher (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Stromverbrauch und Effekt und die Eisfreihalter haben gewonnen.


----------



## Nori (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Das Oase-Teil mit den 5 Watt kann halt gerade mal die Luft für eine kleine Ausströmerkugel erzeugen - für den Eisfreihalter reichts - schon klar.
Aber diese eine Kugel ist mit Sicherheit nichts zum Filter-oder Teichbelüften - deshalb "Spielzeug" - wieso nicht gleich einen viel besseren Kolbenkompressor kaufen (kostet auch nur 20 €) und man kann das Teil das ganze Jahr effektiv benutzen - und der braucht wie gesagt auch nur 15 Watt.
Von Heizern war bis dato keine Rede......

Gruß Nori


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo,
ich verwende Teichheizer und Frostwächter von Schego. Bin sehr zufrieden, gerade auch weil der Frostwächter (netter Name   ) eben nur bei Frost einschaltet und damit Strom spart.


----------



## Kaje (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*



Jan42 schrieb:


> Hallo @all ,
> 
> ich lasse meine Pumpe ganzjährig laufen . Das einzige was ich zum Winter hin mache ist , das ich meinen Filter aus dem Kreislauf nehmen muß und der Schlauch von der Pumpe wird oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche so platziert das ein "Bachlauf " entsteht der bei Frost so aussieht :



Wenn die Pumpe im Idealfall an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches platziert ist, würde ich im Winter von dieser Methode abraten, wenn Fische/Kois im Wasser überwintern sollen...

Durch diese Methode kühlt das Wasser im unteren Bereich des Teiches, wo die Fische überwintern aus, was wiederum im Extremfall zu Todesfällen bzw. uinnötigen Belastungen der Fische führen kann.


----------



## VolkerN (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*



Jan42 schrieb:


> Hallo @all ,
> 
> ich lasse meine Pumpe ganzjährig laufen . Das einzige was ich zum Winter hin mache ist , das ich meinen Filter aus dem Kreislauf nehmen muß und der Schlauch von der Pumpe wird oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche so platziert das ein "Bachlauf " entsteht der bei Frost so aussieht :



Hallo Jan,

ich habe Bedenken die Pumpe durchlaufen zu lassen. Wenn -wie im letzten Winter- Lufttemperaturen von bis zu -15 Grad herrschen und auch tagsueber Dauerfrost-Temperaturen sind, so wird das Wasser ja durch das Pumpen an der Oberflaeche weiter abgekuehlt. 

Meine Erfahrung ist dass sich das Wasser dann einerseits deutlich schneller abkuehlt und dadurch die Temperatur im Teich weiter absinkt als ohne aktive Pumpe.

...kann man in der Temperaturauswertung vom Februar deutlich sehen (Outsite temperature = Lufttemperatur // 2nd-Temperatur =  Wassertemperatur in 1 m Tiefe im Teich) ...ich hatte die Pumpe am 11. Februar wieder in Betrieb genommen. Ab dem Datum waren die Schwankungen bei der Teich-Wassertemperatur erheblich staerker.

Ich verwende uebrigens die klassische Teichheizung mit 600 Watt. Allerdings glaube ich das die Styrodurplatten durchaus eine sehr gute Alternative sind (...erheblich stromsparender ...grob ueberschlaegig ca. 100 Prozent )


----------



## Frankia (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Volker,



> ich habe Bedenken die Pumpe durchlaufen zu lassen. Wenn -wie im letzten Winter- Lufttemperaturen von bis zu -15 Grad herrschen und auch tagsueber Dauerfrost-Temperaturen sind, so wird das Wasser ja durch das Pumpen an der Oberflaeche weiter abgekuehlt.



............kann dir nur zustimmen. Das "wärmere Wasser, das sich am Boden des Teiches befindet wird noch oben gepumpt und beim Einlauf mit dem kalten vermischt. Dadurch wird automatisch die gesamte Temperatur im Teich abgekühlt .............und bei -15 ° friert eben alles ein........................


----------



## Jan42 (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo , 

sorry , das Bild ist schon etwas älter . Diesen Bachlauf gibt es nicht mehr . Die Pumpe wird zum Winter hin etwas in die Höhe befördert ( ca. 40 cm unter wasseroberfläche ) und dann wird nur der Schlauch von dem Druckfilter ( der darf keinen Frost kriegen , sonst ist gleich wieder ein neuer Behälter fällig ) so gelegt , das er ca. 10 - 15 cm über Wasseröberfläche liegt und so eine kleine Stelle eisfrei hält - übrigens leben meine 4 Kois noch alle und ich bin seit 3 Jahren der einzige Teichbesitzer hier in der Siedlung , der nicht einen Fisch verloren hat ( alle anderen haben ihre Pumpen ausgeschaltet )  


Durschnittliche Eisdicke ist max. 25 cm auf meinem Teich - noch keine Todesfälle zu verzeichnen  


PS : mit Schwerkraftfilter und Rohrpumpe wird es wahrscheinlich besser aussehen , da wird die Oberfläche ja in ständiger Bewegung gehalten 

LG Jan


----------



## horstf (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich überlege auch gerade, wie ich meine Goldfische im Teich durch den Winter bringe.
Lese interessiert mit und hoffe auf weitere gute Ideen.

LG Horst


----------



## Thomas#43 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache das wie Jan, meine Pumpe läuft auch durch ohne Filter. Da ich 2 Ausläufe habe drehe ich den han vor dem Filter einfach zu. Hatte die letzten Jahre keine Probleme damit trotz -20°C. Meinen Koi's schadet das auch nichts. Ich hatte bisher keine Verlußte trotz einer Wassertiefe von 1m.
Jetzt werden mich zwar einige zerreißen wollen von wegen Koi nur 1m usw. aber bei mir funktionierts schon einige Jahre und ich hatte 2010 das erste mal Nachwuchs

Gruß Thomas


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo hier mal Bilder des Winters 2010 -11 na Ja andere haben da mehr Schnee und FrostAber ich hatte keine ausfälle und immer Pumpe an . Es kommt aber auch auf die Region an denn in Bayern ist das kaum möglich Denke ich mal .


----------



## MadDog (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Ich gebe Jan Recht. Diese Idee ist die Beste !!

Ich lasse auch meine Pumpe im Winter durchlaufen, ziehe diese aber ebenso bis kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche hoch. Den Schlauch lege ich dann so, das sich eine Strömung auf der Oberfläche ergibt. In dem Bereich bildet sich dann kein Eis.
Zusätzlich habe ich aber noch eine Luftkompressor, der den Teich mit zusätzlich Sauerstoff versorgt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Aal (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hi Uwe..Jürgen..Nori... Jens und die Anderen

Ihr bringt mich ganz schön in die Zwickmühle.
Bei uns in der Eifel, Raum Prüm, hatten wir die letzten beiden Jahre Temperaturen von unter   - 20° und dies über mehrere Nächte.
Mein größtes Problem, mein Schaufenster, habe ich durch Abdecken, mit Styropor von aussen, im Griff.
Im Teich, direkt an der Glasscheibe, sorgt eine 8 W Sauerstoffpumpe dafür das kein Eis, auch bei - 20° bis an die Scheibe "Drückt". Die Pumpe die das Wasser zum Bachlauf hochpumpt, lasse ich ganzjährig laufen; Leistung ca. 12 m³ / Std. Das Bachvolumen beträgt ca 25 m³, Bachlänge ca. 40 m, Tiefe 0,80 m - 3 Wasserfälle.
Der Bachlauf sowie der Teich waren letzten Winter 3 Wochen komplett zugefroren (ausser an der Glasscheibe); Wasser habe ich keins gesehen, nur gehört.
Die Wassertemperatur hatte sich bis Mitte Februar bei 3° eingepegelt, bei Teichtiefe 1,60 m.

Die Koi sowie die __ Störe hielten sich jedoch nicht an der tiefsten Stelle, sondern auf der zweiten Stufe, Wassertiefe ca. 1,10 m, auf.

Bei allem hin und her,....Teich abgecken, Eisfreihalter, Teichbälle, Styrodur, Heizungen verschiedener Arten, Heizbänder und vieles andere...... teuer, teuer, teuer   

ich lasse den Winter kommen und die Pumpe laufen....

Gruß __ Aal


----------



## Sven Horstedt (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Moin .

Meine Pumpe und die Tauch UVC wird mit Schwerkraft vom Bodenablauf her mit Wasser versorgt ,
Im Winter kommt auf den BA nur ein 1,00 m lange Verlängerung rauf .
somit wird der untere Teichbereich nicht mehr mit umgewälzt .
KA ob das auch in der Realität so ist , hab kein Bodengrund Termometer  )
Pumpe und UVC bleiben an .

letzten Winter 0 Verluste .

Auch bei mir Halten sich die Fische nicht immer ander tiefsten Stelle auf sondern sind in allen Wasserschichten zu finden je nach Lust und Laune scheint mir .
 mfg Sven


----------



## Sandra1976 (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Also wir haben in unserem Teich eine Styrodurplatte wo an der Unterseite 2 Luftströmkugeln befestigt sind die dauerhaft Luftblasen ausströmen. Auch bei kältestem Winter (bei zum Teil - 15 Grad) war um die Styrodurplatte immer 1-2 cm eisfrei. Ist einfach super das Ding und man braucht keinen Heizstab der viel Strom frisst u.U. 
Hat 20 Euro im Teichfachhandel gekostet und ich bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Uns steht dieses Jahr der erste Winter mit unserem Teich bevor. Wir finden die Idee, den Teich mit Styroporplatten abzudecken, und mit einen Ausströmer zu belüften richtig gut. Werden die Styroporplatten direkt aufs Wasser aufgelegt? Haben 4 große Seerosen wo die Platten aufliegen würden, schadet das den Blättern der Seerose?

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Frankia (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Annette

so sieht mein Teich aus wenn er komplett abgedeckt ist..........
den Wasserpflanzen darunter schadet es nicht................


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

...obwohl so lange kein Licht an die Pflanzen kommt.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Frankia (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Annette

Lichteinfall geschieht durch diese beiden Doppelstegplatten, die auf KG-Rohren befestigt sind...........

denn auch die Fische wollen ja auch etwas Licht..............
und von hier aus wird auch gefüttert.................


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Morgen Reinhold das mit deinen K.G. Rohren finde ich echt Klasse  Eine gute und Sinnvolle Lösung . Haste was dagegen wenn ich das für den Winter nachbauen würde . ????   Gruss Reiner


----------



## Frankia (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Reiner,
nur zu, der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt..................

ich habe hier noch ein paar Bilder:

Die Muffen solltest du auf alle Fälle zusätzlich mit Innotec abdichten.

Bild 6 ist eine Schiebemuffe, die ich durchbohrt und von innen nach außen, in das Kantholz, eine lange  8-er Holzschraube gedreht und dann mit vieeeeel Innotec abgedichtet habe.


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Danke  eine gute Idee Gruss Reiner


----------



## Lucy2412 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Wir möchten nicht den ganzen Teich abdecken sondern nur einen Teil, da müßte dann ja eigentlich noch genug Licht einfallen...hoff ich mal.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Frankia (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Annette

und dort wo nicht abgedeckt ist, geht die Kälte rein, bzw.er gefriert zu..........

Hier geht keine Kälte rein und er gefriert nicht zu.................:smoki


----------



## Lucy2412 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Hallo Annette
> 
> und dort wo nicht abgedeckt ist, geht die Kälte rein, bzw.er gefriert zu..........
> 
> Hier geht keine Kälte rein und er gefriert nicht zu.................:smoki



Das hat der Winter nun leider mal so an sich man könnte ja noch kleine Mäntelchen und Mützchen verteilen damit sie nicht frieren...Mal im Ernst ich möchte auch das es meinen Fischen gut geht und genug Sauerstoff in den Teich gelangt aber sie deshalb gleich komplett in Watte packen ist auch nicht mein Ding...in der Natur macht das ja auch niemand.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Frankia (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Annette,



> in der Natur macht das ja auch niemand.



ich möchte aber verhindern, dass meine Kois erfrieren...........

und ab 3 Grad im Teich wirds kritisch ohne Heizung..................


----------



## Nori (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Wenn sich eine Eisschicht bildet hat die auch ein isolierende Wirkung - ich finde das Abdecken auch übertrieben und  zudem hässlich (zum Glück wird auch Styrodur zugeschneit).
Ich hatte in den letzten Wintern genau einen __ Goldfisch zu beklagen und der ist ist festgefroren - selber Schuld.

Gruß Nori


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*



> Wenn sich eine Eisschicht bildet hat die auch ein isolierende Wirkung - ich finde das Abdecken auch übertrieben und zudem hässlich


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Morgen soll ja machen jeder was er will aber es muss etwas Eis frei sein im Winter . Auch im Winter Leben meine Fische .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo zusammen


> Wenn sich eine Eisschicht bildet hat die auch ein isolierende Wirkung - ich finde das Abdecken auch übertrieben und zudem hässlich (zum Glück wird auch Styrodur zugeschneit).


 
Diesen Standpunkt vertrete ich auch. wenn sich erst einmal eine Eisschicht gebildet hat
und darauf sich dann eine Schneeschicht bildet hab ich, von der Isolierung her auch keine
schlechtere Wirkung wie Styrodur.
Ich habe aber zustätzlich 2 Selberbau Eisfreihalter im Teich.
Einer arbeitet mit Sonnenenergie,  den seht ihr hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29748/?q=Eisfreihalter+Eigenbau
und der andere arbeitet mit Strom https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29570/?q=Eisfreihalter+Eigenbau
Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Fischausfall zu verzeichnen - trotz 30 cm Eisschicht und
ca. 3 Monate geschlossener Eisdecke.
LG Markus


----------



## Nori (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Eisfreihalter hab ich, wie schon erwähnt, nat auch einen und eine zusätzliche Lüfterplatte - da ich aber die Luftpumpe keine 24 h laufen lasse kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass der Teich an der Stelle auch zugefriert - aber nach ein paar Tagen macht es dann auch wieder mal auf - ist doch kein Problem.

Gruß Nori


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Ja Markus aber Du hast was Eisfreihalter  das ist dann auch o.k.  oder eine Pumpe laufen lassen ist auch ausreichend . Nur garnichts tuhen kann Böse enden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo Rainer,
ja das stimmt, gar nichts machen wäre absolut falsch.
Ich meine ja nur, dass es ganz schön viel Aufwand auch in finanzieller Hinsicht ist
einen größeren Teich mit Styrodur abzudecken. Ausserdem braucht man auch noch
ganz schön viel Platz um das Styrodur im Sommer zu lagern.
Aber besser so eine Variante, als gar nichts zu machen.
Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass die meisten Fische im Winter ersticken und nicht erfrieren.
Deshalb ist es m. M. n. ausreichend, für eine Belüftung zu sorgen damit die Gase
aus dem Teich entweichen können.
Mit Sicherheit sind manche Fische etwas empfindlicher was die Wassertemperatur be-
trifft, aber ich denke viele stürzen sich da in unnötige Kosten.
Da könnte , so denke ich, manch Euro und manches Kilowatt gespart werden.
LG Markus


----------



## Frankia (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*

Hallo zusammen,

sicher habt ihr Recht, jeder für sich und seine Gegebenheiten............

Der Grund warum ich so abdecke ist, das mein Teich leider nur eine Tiefe von 1,30 m hat und die Wasseroberfläche ca. 28  m², also ein schlechtes Verhältnis Teichtiefe:Oberfläche.

Im Teich schwimmen derzeit 17 Kois von 40 - 75 cm. Dass die mir erfieren und wegsterben will ich durch die Isolierung verhindern, was mir bisher gut gelungen ist. Auch Fische können sich erkälten, und Kois sind extrem empfindlich. 
Diese Erfahrung hatte ich vor der Abdeckung gemacht, nachdem ein Koi durch Nierenversagen (Erkältung) eine Bauchwassersucht erlitt. Dank meiner TA'in  Dr. Lechleiter konnte ich ihn retten. 
Ich erspare mir den "Eisfreihalter" (elektrisch), da meine Sprudler immer in Betrieb sind und die befürchteten Gase an einer Stelle im Teich unter einem Fenster ausströmen können.....


----------



## Frankia (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich hatte in den letzten Wintern genau einen __ Goldfisch zu beklagen und der ist ist festgefroren - selber Schuld.



Hallo Nori

ich hab keine Goldfische im Teich..................



> ich finde das Abdecken auch übertrieben und  zudem hässlich (zum Glück wird auch Styrodur zugeschneit).



......lieber einen hässlichen Teich als ein Fischfriedhof................


----------



## Nori (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> ich hab keine Goldfische im Teich..................
> 
> 
> 
> ......lieber einen hässlichen Teich als ein Fischfriedhof................




Was hat das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun? - mein "Friedhof" hat zumindest ne vernünftige Wassertiefe auch wenn ich nur Goldis darin halte (manch einer täte eh gut daran auf Koi zu verzichten in Anbetracht der "Pfützengröße")

Vertragen die fetten Koi kein kaltes Wasser??



Gruß Nori


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*



> (manch einer täte eh gut daran auf Koi zu verzichten in Anbetracht der "Pfützengröße")



Das ist in der Tat wahr!


----------



## Frankia (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Im Winter Eisfrei*



Nori schrieb:


> Vertragen die fetten Koi kein kaltes Wasser??



Hallo Nori


ohne Kommentar..............


----------

